# المنتدى منتدى الستالايت واجهزة الاستقبال الفضائي الريسيفرات الرقمية وأجهزة إستقبال الأقمار الصناعية قسم فلاشات لــكافـة أنــــواع الريــسيفرات  تحديث جديد خاص بأجهزة ECHOLINK TORNADO

## TIGER_GSM

* السلام عليكم*   *تحديث جديد خاص بأجهزة* **  *ECHOLINK TORNADO FTA BIG* **  *ECHOLINK TORNADO FTA MINI* **  *ECHOLINK TORNDARO V3 BIG* **  *ECHOLINK TORNADO V3 MINI* **  *🔥🔥🔥🔥🔥🔥🔥🔥🔥🔥🔥🔥🔥🔥🔥* **  *الجديد بالتحديث*  **  *1/ تثبيت السرفر VANILLA* **  *2/ فتح قنوات الفرنسية CANALSAT*  *🔥🔥🔥🔥🔥🔥🔥🔥🔥🔥🔥🔥🔥🔥🔥* **  *تحميل التحديث من الموقع الرسمي لشركة*  *ECHOLINK TORNADO FTA BIG 5370*  *http://www.echolinkhd.com/download.php?view.1600*   *ECHOLINK TORNADO FTA  BIG 7610*   *http://www.echolinkhd.com/download.php?view.1603 *   *ECHOLINK TORNADO FTA MINI 5370*  *http://www.echolinkhd.com/download.php?view.1596*  *ECHOLINK TORNADO FTA MINI 7610*  *http://www.echolinkhd.com/download.php?view.1595*  *ECHOLINK TORNADO V3 BIG 5370*  *http://www.echolinkhd.com/download.php?view.1602*  * ECHOLINK TORNADO V3 BIG 7610*  *http://www.echolinkhd.com/download.php?view.1601*  *ECHOLINK TORNADO V3 MINI 5370*  *http://www.echolinkhd.com/download.php?view.1598*  * ECHOLINK TORNADO V3 MINI 7610*  *http://www.echolinkhd.com/download.php?view.1597*   *كما أن التحديثات موجودة أونلاين ONLINE*  *💥💥💥💥💥💥💥💥💥💥💥💥💥💥💥💥💥💥* **  *دعمنا مستمر لجميع أجهزتنا 💪💪💪*

----------

